# Cleaning inside at the front.



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have that black dimpled rubbery material on the inside front up to the windscreen. Always looked dusty and is not easy to clean.
What do you clean yours with?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Try a wallpaper brush. Trim the bristles a bit if they're too floppy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ask your dealer what they use when they valet the vans. Ours came back having had the front rubber mats cleaned and looking absolutely immaculate -deep black and shiny like new.

I clean them with a soft sweeping brush to get the bulk of the dirt and grit off and then a wet cloth to bring up the little bits stuck between the dimples.

G


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

I always find that the long upholstery brush on my hoover (Dyson) is effective, stubborn marks removed with a damp sponge ......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go to an Automotive paint shop and get some TAK rags. Armour all does a good job too but remember to buff it up after a few minutes.

Kev


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

I used AutoGlym Bumper Care on my (you guessed it) bumper. The result was remarkable. Grizzly's "deep black and shiny like new" describes it perfectly. It says for "exterior" plastics and rubber but I can't see why it shouldn't be used internally as well.

Kees


----------

